# phpMyAdmin und SQL Pwd.. geht nicht mehr..



## WolfCG (20. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich versuchte verschiedene Methoden aufgrund der Rücksetzung des Passwortes für Mysql, respektive phpMyAdmin! Doch nichts funktioniert. 

Wenn ich einloggen will kommt immer das ein Passwort benötigt wird. Wenn ich eins eingebe kommt immer sei falsch! Ich habe es schon paar mal rücksetzen lassen mit verschiedensten Methoden (Shell, etc) und mit dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0, aber auch das funktionierte nicht ! Neues pass eingeeben, mysql neu gestartet..

Login unter www.xxxxx.ch/phpmyadmin funktioniert trotzdem nicht.. überspringe ich in SQL alle Rechte mit skip-grant, komm ich in phpmyAdmin rein ohne Login, sehe da vier mal root.. einmal für localhost, einmal für die webseite einmal für die IP von der webseite (richtige IP), habe dort mal bei localhost das pwd geändert... danach die rechte wieder gesetzt, phpmyadmin beim Login eingegeben.. nichts geht...

was ist hier falsch??

lg
Wolf


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2010)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig2/how-to-reset-the-mysql-root-password/


----------

